# virtue gone out...



## LadyFlynt

I was doing a study on "virtue" found in the Scriptures tonite (part of my Created to Be His Helpmeet book). As I was looking up all the verses with the term "virtue" in them...I came across one verse that seemed strange (actually three related by the same incident...different teller).

Mark 5:30 And Jesus, immediately knowing in himself that virtue had gone out of him, turned him about in the press, and said, Who touched my clothes?
Luke 8:46 And Jesus said, Somebody hath touched me: for I perceive that virtue is gone out of me.

At first I thought that this could mean one of two things...but then I noticed this verse:

Luke 6:19 And the whole multitude sought to touch him: for there went virtue out of him, and healed them all.

and that explained why...or what it did. But is still leaves me with the question of WHAT "virtue" is in this case or manner. It doesn't follow the typical definition or usage as in other passages. 

So I did a quick Greek study 

This particular Greek term means "force or miraculous power" rather than the Greek word in other passages that follow the normative English definition of "excellence".

Question...how and why was this translated "virtue" in these passages? Is there something more here?


----------



## Average Joey

This is the only thing I can think of.Although Jesus humbled himself as a man,even that could not hide his glory completely.I heard my pastor describe that Jesus was like a light bulb covered by a shade.Although the shade covered most of the light,it could not put out the light.

Jhn 1:14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Just found out from hubby (gotta love him) that ESV translates it as "power" rather than virtue. (I'm a KJV or NKJV person...oops!) SO, the question that begs to be answered is WHY did the translators of the KJV use virtue? (And don't ya'll get on me about archaic wording and causing confusion in understanding  )


----------



## Average Joey

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Just found out from hubby (gotta love him) that ESV translates it as "power" rather than virtue. (I'm a KJV or NKJV person...oops!) SO, the question that begs to be answered is WHY did the translators of the KJV use virtue? (And don't ya'll get on me about archaic wording and causing confusion in understanding  )



I`m sorry Collen.I should have read your post better.I didn`t realize you were just asking why the word virtue was used.Stupid me.

Are you sure the best word is "power"?I thought "glory" would be best.

[Edited on 7-7-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## BobVigneault

Coleen, it's not so much a greek translation question as it is a question of how the King James translators understood the word 'virtue'. The Webster's 1828 Dictionary defines all the words in the KJV. Here is the 'older' definition of virtue and I think definitions one and five will answer your question.
Blessings.



VIRTUE, n. vur'tu. [L. virtus, from vireo, or its root. See Worth.] The radical sense is strength, from straining, stretching, extending. This is the primary sense of L. vir, a man.]

1. Strength; that substance or quality of physical bodies, by which they act and produce effects on other bodies. In this literal and proper sense, we speak of the virtue or virtues of plants in medicine, and the virtues of drugs. In decoctions, the virtues of plants are extracted. By long standing in the open air, the virtues are lost.

2. Bravery valor. This was the predominant signification of virtus among the Romans.

Trust to thy single virtue.

[This sense is nearly or quite obsolete.]

3. Moral goodness; the practice of moral duties and the abstaining from vice, or a conformity of life and conversation to the moral law. In this sense, virtue may be, and in many instances must be, distinguished from religion. The practice of moral duties merely from motives of convenience, or from compulsion, or from regard to reputation, is virtue, as distinct from religion. The practice of moral duties from sincere love to God and his laws, is virtue and religion. In this sense it is true,

That virtue only makes our bliss below.

Virtue is nothing but voluntary obedience to truth.

4. A particular moral excellence; as the virtue of temperance, of chastity, of charity.

Remember all his virtues.

5. Acting power; something efficacious.

Jesus, knowing that virtue had gone out of him, turned - Mark 3.

6. Secret agency; efficacy without visible or material action.

She moves the body which she doth possess,

Yet no part toucheth, but by virtue's touch.

7. Excellence; or that which constitutes value and merit.

- Terence, who thought the sole grace and virtue of their fable, the sticking in of sentences.

8. One of the orders of the celestial hierarchy.

Thrones, dominations, princedoms, virtues, powers.

9. Efficacy; power.

He used to travel through Greece by virtue of this fable, which procured him reception in all the towns.

10. Legal efficacy or power; authority. A man administers the laws by virtue of a commission.

In virtue, in consequence; by the efficacy or authority.

This they shall attain, partly in virtue of the promise of God, and partly in virtue of piety.


----------



## BobVigneault

BTW, here is a link to the Webster's 1828. A valuable resource.

http://www.cbtministries.org/resources/webster1828.htm


----------



## LadyFlynt

Thank you, that answers the question....and, duh, I have the 1828 bookmarked, just didn't think to use it...(blush)


----------



## Arch2k

Dont' forget, it's also available on e-sword for free !


----------

